# Just a new build



## SherwoodForest (Mar 8, 2010)

I have decided to give indoor growing a whack and have the ball rolling. The main grow room is about 9'x14' with a 1000 watt HPS using a Lumatek transformer, no other features yet. I also have a vegging room going in with a 2' long 4 bulb t5 flourescent fixture. I also got some rockwool and some trays for the vegging and cloning, and a roll of mylar. It's a rough start and I still need to figure out what I will be using for grow medium, nutes, exhaust and whatever else. I did order some killer beans and hope to make a nice batch out of them.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

9'x14?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

9 x 14 = 126 sq' x 5,000 lumens = 630,000L

Your either going to need a few more lights, or decrease your space.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

sweet you have a bloom room if you have a closet attached you can use it to veg...thats what I do works very well so far  good luck! or you can split up the room and veg/bloom in dif areas so you have enough light. you may want to get an mh or some flours for vegging.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 9, 2010)

That's the room size, I will start with one light and some mylar to make the space more closed off. But maybe I will get good at growing and add another light some day. It's a good room with water and electricity already, it's all dry walled and insulated and only has one entrance. I need to block one small window, and it needs to be exhausted and it should be good to go. I'll get some pics after I clean it up, it's been a storage area for boxes of old stuff. But anyway, I'm excited because I bought a couple good lights and have a great place to grow, I just need to read a few posts here and decide on which direction I want to go with growing technique. And yes 2dog I did get a 2 foot 4 tube flourescent fixture for vegging in a closet. It's a t5 fixture with a equal balance of cool and warm tubes, hows that sound?


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 9, 2010)

sounds muy bueno~


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 9, 2010)

Dude that sounds like a perfect room!  There's no reason you shouldn't add a 2'x4'x6' double door cabinet, with a t5 floro in it.

It sounds like the room is dialed in perfect for growing!  You just need to devide it up so it's functioning in the most efficient manner. 

If it were mine I'd devide it in 1/2 (3.5 x 7) and use it for flower with (4) 600w or (3) 1000w.

The other half I would use 1/4 for shelving and storage of nutes, meters, measuring spoons, funnels...(empty beer cans...back in the day).

The other 1/4 I'd use for vegging, you could devide that into a top and bottom deal.  Light with a 400w or 250w MH, and some floro's

I wish I had a room like that in my house, the way it sounds like it's built for growing in.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea it's a good room, the entrance is inside another room, so it's real stealthy. It has a corner at one end that is encroached on by the water heater room. Which is great because that's where my exhaust and intake holes will go. That way the exhaust exits into the water heater closet, and I can run a passive intake right at the bottom of that same closet. And I would run 4 1000 watt lights in there too, if I was more certain of my abilities. I'll start small and work my way up. I may go completely indoors if this goes well.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice. You got a great spot. Heres my 2 cents.

I would split room with insulated wall. Keep the mylar tight. I made that mistake.

These new Hydrogen CO2 generators are very nice and for only $400 w/ controller, hmm. 400ppm or 1500ppm? You already have water to there.

Couple fans with carbon filters in each, or one big one.

Big square pots from the Depot, dont overcrowd

Big/Huge ammended batch of soil, fill all of them

Split AC

You already got the beans coming

GH nutes

GL.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 9, 2010)

Alright, well I will keep the mylar tight and I will get a fan, I searched and see a few different ones. I'm thinking the big squirrel cage one I've seen. I need to keep reading, are there any really good posts showing grow room specifics and pictures?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking this fan maybe "Active Air 8 In-Line Duct Fan 720 CFM (eco-5600C)" for 140 bucks, it should work well. I don't know how to install it though. My 1000 watt light is a plain reflector with no holes for a fan. So does the inline fan make sense for me? Maybe Dayton 549 C.F.M. Blower (BLR-549) which is also around 145 bucks and I think it can be mounted straight on the wall up high. It's a squirrel cage style fan.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 9, 2010)

Active works, Can works, CAP works, Eco works. Lots of choices. I like to look at cfm per dollar. Thats my budget kitchen talk


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 9, 2010)

Alright, I have some pics of the room as it looks right now. It's a pig sti but it's only boxes and crud. I took measurements as best I could and it's actually 8 feet wide and 12 feet long. And the cieling height is 8 feet with one window on the side. You see the corner with the water heater closet encroaching into the room, that is where I plan to exhaust the room.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 9, 2010)

Thats is some ppls dream brotha. That water heater isnt gas is it?


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 9, 2010)

The water heater is gas yes, but it's off because I have the gas turned off to that building. Why? BTW the room is nestled under a second story apartment and where that window is, is the only outside facing wall. Plus I'm out in the toolies with no concerns about smells for the most part.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 11, 2010)

I started cleaning the room and took a few pics to show what I have. The water in the room is two copper pipes coming in hot and cold, and a drain right next to them on the wall. It is meant for a wash basin, does anyone like the idea of a wash basin in the room? If so, should I get the standard deep plastic one fromDepot, or is there a better choice like a basin in some other configuration? Also, I took a pic of the inside of the water heater closet showing the vent and there is another vent down low. I also have an outside pic showing the vent, it is up high and around back of the building. Lastly I have 5 110 volt outlets in the room all up around 4 feet off the ground and on each wall.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 12, 2010)

I just ordered a 6" inline fan, it's not the best size for the room though. The room in total is like 800 cubic feet, and the fan is like 450 per minute. I wonder if you guys think that isn't good enough? The room is big and I have only one light of 1000 watts. I also got a fan control that detects the room temps and turns on the fan every time there is a change in temp. It has a setting for light on temps and off temps. I have also been reading alot about dwc and have decided to give that a go. It sure is great to be able to read here and learn before doing things, thanks everyone.


----------



## zem (Mar 12, 2010)

thats a nice place to grow, just a thought, if your exhausting nd intaking from the same room then you will be almost creating a circulation of hot air, i would run a duct for either intake or exhaust to the outside, if the water heater room is smelly and moldy like the one at my place i would exhaust there and intake from the outside or another room, hope this helps  cheers


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 12, 2010)

Right on, that's going to be no problem. I've decided to intake fresh air from the garage, I'm going to install a typical looking intake vent with a replaceable filter like the ac uses. Then the exhaust can go into the water closet and outside. Back to the water basin, I want a table high large shallow wash basin. I'm going to build a work bench/sink on that window side wall. I'm off to HD to pick up some supplies, I'll get pics after I start the building.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 14, 2010)

Got some stuff from HD, I even stuck a UK Cheese tree in the room for the pic. This is going to be awesome, now if only that UPS truck would show up!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 16, 2010)

Since I won't have a ups delivery until tomarrow, I thought I would share my new security system. I got a remote wireless motion sensor expandable up to 4 sensors. I bought one additional sensor for now and installed them at the front entrance to my property, and also along the bottom trail behind the house. I took a few pics showing the front entrance, you can see the gate I fabricated last year to keep visitors back. Then I showed the sensor on the tree house at the bottom of the hill. They beep differently so I can distinguish between sensors, and so far today it has warned me of a census person, the gas man, and a neighbor that all decided to stop in today.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2010)

I luv it. Maybe a gate?

So re browsing thru the thread. Your gonna wall off a 4x4 area for that 1000 watt yes? Need to reflect that light until you can get more light. I would run a CAP 4-light controller from a fresh breaker with 8/2 romex to room. You need more ventilation. Unless your gonna do the CO2, but like I said in the PM, be ready, cause you have a ways to go. Get er done.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 17, 2010)

I am going to wall it off, but not 4x4, 5x6 is the plan. I have the mylar and exhaust system comming. As for a 4 light controller, I'll look into them. I did get a laundry list of goodies for the room, it won't be long now, first UPS delivery is today!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 17, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I would run a CAP 4-light controller from a fresh breaker with 8/2 romex to room.


 I looked at them and they are for 220 volt balasts, I have a 120 volt one. I understand using 220 volt ones when doing multiple lights, but for now I only need a 110 volt dedicated circuit for the light. So I plan to run a 40 amp 220 sub into the room for now and take a couple 15 amp breakers off that to run the light and fan and run the pumps off the exsisting circuit. It's gota be exterior mounted so I'll be using conduit and individual wires, that #8 will work, just not romex. I think I'll use a T104 timer from home depot, they are low cost and work well.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 19, 2010)

Well alright! I got stuff comming in today, my lights, fan, grow medium and other goodies. I got my nutes the other day, pretty colors.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 19, 2010)

I got alot of stuff, the 1000 watt light, the flourescent t5 fixture, all the rock wool, and my lumatek ballast, it's not everything but it's like Christmas!


----------



## zem (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah i know exactly how it feels! when i buy stuff for my room i get all happy as if i received all the toys at Christmas haha


----------

